# Thinking of leaving the union for the freedom to live where I want.



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

henderson14 said:


> Here is my grip with the IBEW. It is almost impossible to transfer to another local. I am not happy where i am and want to move. Other locals won't let me transfer so I am considering going non union if I can find a similar offer. I just don't know how much our wages and the union benefits are overstated.
> 
> Won't let me transfer? How is that for brotherhood?


Move to where you want, it's your life---enjoy it the way you see fit, you will only get one shot at it.

Good luck


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

henderson14 said:


> Here is my grip with the IBEW. It is almost impossible to transfer to another local. I am not happy where i am and want to move. Other locals won't let me transfer so I am considering going non union if I can find a similar offer. I just don't know how much our wages and the union benefits are overstated.
> 
> Won't let me transfer? How is that for brotherhood?


You do know that a member transfer usually needs to go before the membership of the local you are transferring into right?? 
At least that is the rules in 1852 and 625 and 502 and 2230.....most of the Canadian locals I know. Of course you have to be a member of a certain local for a set amount of time before you can go to work but if its a busy local then its normally a walk through and that never applies anyway. Maybe different in the US.

Around here, if you wish to transfer into another local then a member can bring your name and your wish to transfer in to the floor for a vote. If the members agree to the transfer then you're in:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

henderson14 said:


> Here is my grip with the IBEW. It is almost impossible to transfer to another local. I am not happy where i am and want to move. Other locals won't let me transfer so I am considering going non union if I can find a similar offer. I just don't know how much our wages and the union benefits are overstated.
> 
> Won't let me transfer? How is that for brotherhood?


Is this difficulty in transferring locals something that is brand new since you entered? I asked that question because I know the answer. It's a process. Always has been. Sometimes more difficult in certain areas Sometimes more difficult depending on the economy. You understood this (or should have) from the early on. Sort of like marrying an ugly woman. You have no right to cry about it 10 years later. You knew she was ugly when you married her. :jester: That said, I am 100% certain that I've never been on any jobsite and observed men with a ball and chain on their leg. Do what pleases you most. If your choices are to stay at a union job for good pay (a plus) and live in an area you don't like (a minus) or work a straight job for average pay (a minus) in an area you like (a plus).... well, put both of those on a scale and see which way it tips for you.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Transfers happen all the time, but you have to realize a couple of things. If you are transferring into a strong local, like local 6, they are just not going to let you waltz in there and sign book one. 

You might have to work off book two for a while or if there is no work going to book 2 you might have to wait a while. I do not know of any local that will take you in the next day on book one because they have to keep the membership levels consistent with the work they have. If they just took any transfer they might get to a point where they have more members than work.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Problem is, you might think the grass in another local or even nonunion, get there and either have the work dry up and go elsewhere or always be on the othside there.
I've know guys that have been in our local for 20 years and are still known as a ticket jammer because he asked to come in and was accepted.
You have an opportunity to travel where ever the work is at any time if you wish.
There are unfilled, long duration calls out there right now.

I have the opportunity to go another route plenty of times but stayed the course, made a living and now, at 55, I'm glad I stayed in. It's not without commitment and sometime sacrifice but for the long play, staying Union and staying in my home local through thick and thin has worked for me.

If you are feeling froggy, go ahead and leap. Maybe see it you can put your ticket in the IO and try something different.
But, think long and very hard about letting that A ticket go. Some folks really want one of those...


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

henderson14 said:


> Won't let me transfer? How is that for brotherhood?


There are good reasons for it, as you probably well know.

You can certainly bring your case in front of the local board and they will hear it out and put it to a vote.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

eejack said:


> There are good reasons for it, as you probably well know.
> 
> You can certainly bring your case in front of the local board and they will hear it out and put it to a vote.


Sounds like your process in the US locals is the same as it is my local. 

A member can be brought before the local's executive board and he can plead his case......after which it can be brought to the floor for a vote from the members.


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

It hypocritical that a member has a hard time transferring to another local while still paying to work and at the same time the locals are actively trying to get contractors to turn union by salting and getting the nonunion employees to vote.

Seems like they don't care about the members once they are paying dues.
Servitude forever.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Problem is, you might think the grass in another local or even nonunion, get there and either have the work dry up and go elsewhere or always be on the othside there.
> I've know guys that have been in our local for 20 years and are still known as a ticket jammer because he asked to come in and was accepted.
> You have an opportunity to travel where ever the work is at any time if you wish.
> There are unfilled, long duration calls out there right now.
> ...


Jrannis, I seem to get you confused with somebody else. I thought you were a contractor, are you?


----------



## markbrady (Jun 2, 2014)

I believe you need the permission of your BM and the BM of the local you plan to join. What local are you trying to transfer to? Are you trying to join a neighboring local with more work or moving to another state? If its the first then i doubt you will get any permission for obvious reasons but if its the latter then you might.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Nom Deplume said:


> It hypocritical that a member has a hard time transferring to another local while still paying to work and at the same time the locals are actively trying to get contractors to turn union by salting and getting the nonunion employees to vote.
> 
> Seems like they don't care about the members once they are paying dues.
> Servitude forever.


He can transfer he just has to follow the bylaws put in place by the local that he is transferring to.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

It's not impossible, but understand that when you show up and force book 1 status in a local that you have never worked out of, it can hurt some feelings. They may ask you to go book 2 for 2000 hours, if so, do it. Show up to the meetings, get involved in a positive way, and volunteer for the local. Find some brothers there and get to talking.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Nom Deplume said:


> It hypocritical that a member has a hard time transferring to another local while still paying to work and at the same time the locals are actively trying to get contractors to turn union by salting and getting the nonunion employees to vote.
> 
> Seems like they don't care about the members once they are paying dues.
> Servitude forever.


There is nothing hypocritical about transferring being difficult, and organizing the unorganized.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

I went through this as well. In a "normal" local, you must move there and then work 2000 hours off book 2. Then be asked by a member and have them preach your case and have it voted on. Then after you are accepted, sign book 1

In local 48, you can sign book 1 after 1500 hours but can't become a member until you have 8000 hours. It makes sense to them, because after 1500 hours, you are a resident and shouldn't starve to death on book 2, but you haven't been around long enough to vote on issues of the members. The members on the other hand want you to do it "the right way." Not understanding that it's not 2000 hours, it's 8000. You could never get 8000 hours on book 2. It would take half your career. You'd starve. So you are basically forced to sign book 1 without being a member and then they talk smack about it.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

jimmy21 said:


> I went through this as well. In a "normal" local, you must move there and then work 2000 hours off book 2. Then be asked by a member and have them preach your case and have it voted on. Then after you are accepted, sign book 1
> 
> In local 48, you can sign book 1 after 1500 hours but can't become a member until you have 8000 hours. It makes sense to them, because after 1500 hours, you are a resident and shouldn't starve to death on book 2, but you haven't been around long enough to vote on issues of the members. The members on the other hand want you to do it "the right way." Not understanding that it's not 2000 hours, it's 8000. You could never get 8000 hours on book 2. It would take half your career. You'd starve. So you are basically forced to sign book 1 without being a member and then they talk smack about it.


Ok. Let's be honest. It could take years to get to book 2 work in most locals and you are always the first to get laid off on book 2. I'm not going to be a second class "brother" and starve for 5+ years to get 2000 hours.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

henderson14 said:


> Ok. Let's be honest. It could take years to get to book 2 work in most locals and you are always the first to get laid off on book 2. I'm not going to be a second class "brother" and starve for 5+ years to get 2000 hours.


It seems you want everybody to bend around what you want. What if you worked for a non union company that had operations in multiple states and you wanted to move to a different state that company operated in but there were no openings?

Would you complain and say you are a second class employee? You are going to take more crap as non union employee anywhere in this country but you are complaining you can not get your way, right away in the union. 

I guess your best choice of action is to quit the union if your situation requires you to move and you can not get on book 1 tomorrow at a different local.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Something I was told years ago.

That union card is a ticket to GENERALLY higher pay and better benefits, do your durnest to keep it active and in your pocket. 

10 years later the guy that told me that dropped out of the IBEW to work open shop for better wages, he was a VP for the open shop company


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

A lot changes in ten years Brian:thumbsup: Attitudes, ideas and even ideals tend to take a different path.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

kg7879 said:


> It seems you want everybody to bend around what you want. What if you worked for a non union company that had operations in multiple states and you wanted to move to a different state that company operated in but there were no openings?
> 
> Would you complain and say you are a second class employee? You are going to take more crap as non union employee anywhere in this country but you are complaining you can not get your way, right away in the union.
> 
> I guess your best choice of action is to quit the union if your situation requires you to move and you can not get on book 1 tomorrow at a different local.


If I worked for a non union company that didn't have openings in another state I would apply for jobs with other contractors in the other state in which I wanted to move like what every profession does. DUH! 

There are no Book 2 employees in non union work so I wouldn't be considered second class. DUH!

I'm not asking anyone to bend over backwards for me. I want to move. My union wont let me, so I will leave the union so that I can move.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

henderson14 said:


> *I'm not asking anyone to bend over backwards for me. I want to move. My union wont let me*, so I will leave the union so that I can move.


You can't change the facts to fit your outrage. Change your outrage to fit the facts. Your union is not stopping you from moving. Another union, which you are not a member of, will not let you sign book 1.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

henderson14 said:


> If I worked for a non union company that didn't have openings in another state I would apply for jobs with other contractors in the other state in which I wanted to move like what every profession does. DUH!
> 
> There are no Book 2 employees in non union work so I wouldn't be considered second class. DUH!
> 
> I'm not asking anyone to bend over backwards for me. I want to move. My union wont let me, so I will leave the union so that I can move.


No one is stopping you from moving. DUH! 

Would you be happy with your local if they allowed everybody who wanted to move there to sign book 1 right away? I highly doubt it.

Quit the union and show them who is boss.:laughing:


----------

